# How big is your goldfish tank(s), how many do you have and what breed?



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

Feel free to include any plecos, snals, ect. To see mine, look at my signature.:fish:

Also, if you have multiple tanks, how many? Goldfish only, please.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

goldfishbetta said:


> Feel free to include any plecos, snals, ect. To see mine, look at my signature.:fish:
> 
> Also, if you have multiple tanks, how many? Goldfish only, please.


55G with 4 Black Moors, 2 Red Cap Orandas, 1 Comet, 3 Golden Dojo Loaches, 1 Black Kuhli Loach, and 1 Common Pleco. Most of these fish I have had since I set the tank up in February of 2008.


----------



## Almi (Sep 5, 2008)

29 gallon tank:











Inhabitants - gold pearlscale, black oranda, calico pearlscale oranda:


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a 30 gallon with 1 fantail.. Probably going to get another one, when I have more money..


----------



## RoughCollies (Jan 20, 2009)

20 gallon bowfront with three comets and a pleco.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

RoughCollies said:


> 20 gallon bowfront with three comets and a pleco.


You'll be moving those Comets out rather soon. My Comet lasted a year and a half in my 55G before she got too large.


----------



## katfemme89 (Nov 27, 2009)

one 5 gal with 2 shubunkins, 2 copper comets, 2 rosy reds and a black mystery snail.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

you have 6 goldfish n a 5gallon?????? you better definitely have big plans for these guys.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

5 common gold fish
1 pleco
14 gallon tank

I just started a couple months ago with these fellas. I want to get another tank, something around 30 gallon size. Currently they are only 1-2 inches each. Basically the plan is when they need it get the 30 gallon. If they grow too fast or grow out of the 30 gallon they will go in an outside pond my FIL has.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

PostShawn said:


> 5 common gold fish
> 1 pleco
> 14 gallon tank
> 
> I just started a couple months ago with these fellas. I want to get another tank, something around 30 gallon size. Currently they are only 1-2 inches each. Basically the plan is when they need it get the 30 gallon. If they grow too fast or grow out of the 30 gallon they will go in an outside pond my FIL has.


You're going to need something a lot larger than a 30 gallon tank for 5 commons. You'll need at least a 100 gallon tank if you intend to keep them in a tank rather than a pond.


----------



## knuckle (Oct 26, 2008)

63 Litres, soon to be upgraded to 138 litres... 2 Ranchu (So I;ve been told!!)...
One of whom is I think, going for the Guinness record as being the fattest fish in the world...I mean it, he's almost entirely spherical! I've had the big one for almost 2 years, and the smaller for 6 months.


----------



## seomul (Jan 9, 2010)

I just bought a new fish tank and I am going to buy fishes tomorrow


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> You're going to need something a lot larger than a 30 gallon tank for 5 commons. You'll need at least a 100 gallon tank if you intend to keep them in a tank rather than a pond.



Thanks. I know they would grow out of the 30. I just found out my father-in-law has an 80 (aprox) gallon tank he said we can have. It needs cleaning to be a bit refurbished (paint and stuff). So I think I will do that. They are currently not larger then 2 inches. So I figure I got maybe a year they can stay in the current tank but I will be moving them into the bigger tank in the spring/summer. Then they probably have a couple years or so in that tank before they would need a pond. Then they go in the FIL's pond. I think that's my plan for now.


----------



## TIFFERS (Aug 9, 2009)

I've one rather large random goldfish (see avatar) in a 55 tank by himself. He's too big to add any more goldfish...no swimming room for them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

TIFFERS said:


> I've one rather large random goldfish (see avatar) in a 55 tank by himself. He's too big to add any more goldfish...no swimming room for them.


You could always put some Kuhli or Golden Dojo Loaches in there with him.


----------



## Ocelot (Jan 29, 2010)

10 gallon
2 feeder fish - Jumper(who is ill) and Silvanous
1 gold algae eater named sunshine
5 gallon tank
20 
fancy gold fish named Pudge and Goldie


----------

